# Update IELTS Score in EoI after visa invite



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Hi,
Is it possible to update IELTS score in EoI after one has got the invite to apply for visa?

Regards,
Satish


----------



## divyap (May 11, 2013)

satishkhatri said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to update IELTS score in EoI after one has got the invite to apply for visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Satish


No need.. No problem.. You have got your invite. Thats it.. Happily proceed to the next step.. 

Why do you need to update? Expiry? Or anythingelse? 

At the time of invite, if your ielts was valid, then there's no problem...


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

divyap said:


> No need.. No problem.. You have got your invite. Thats it.. Happily proceed to the next step..
> 
> Why do you need to update? Expiry? Or anythingelse?
> 
> At the time of invite, if your ielts was valid, then there's no problem...


I have a reason. In case DIAC reduces my points for experaince (though I have sufficient experiance however it may fall short by few months if deemed date by ACS is considered), can added IELTS score help me maintain 60 points. So Is it possible to update IELTS score in EoI after one has got the invite to apply for visa?


Regards,
Satish


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

satishkhatri said:


> I have a reason. In case DIAC reduces my points for experaince (though I have sufficient experiance however it may fall short by few months if deemed date by ACS is considered), can added IELTS score help me maintain 60 points. So Is it possible to update IELTS score in EoI after one has got the invite to apply for visa?
> 
> 
> Regards,
> Satish


Can't you log in to skill select and check this?


----------



## TV Buff (Dec 17, 2012)

No you can't. Once you get an invite, your application for visa must support the claims you made while lodging your EOI.


----------



## AncientGlory (Aug 23, 2012)

satishkhatri said:


> Hi,
> Is it possible to update IELTS score in EoI after one has got the invite to apply for visa?
> 
> Regards,
> Satish





TV Buff said:


> No you can't. Once you get an invite, your application for visa must support the claims you made while lodging your EOI.


In this case, I think you should just ignore the invitation you got, create a new EOI with updated information and wait for the new invitation.


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi satishkhatri, 

I can confirm that. On the 189 SkillSelect points page it says "at the time of invitation". The test date and reference number you provided in the EOI must match up with the IELTS result you submit. They won't accept an IELTS result that you received afterwards.

You can either wait until the invitation expires, update your EOI and wait for a new invite OR apply now with the risk of visa refusal. 

Cheerio, 
Monika


----------



## satishkhatri (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks all for your answers. I guess I am trying too hard. I can not risk that kind of money, so I will wait until the invitation expires, update my. EOI and wait for a new invite.

Thanks,
Satish


----------



## 617900 (5 mo ago)

Hi Guy ,
Can someone please help here is the situation.
My EOI has Old IELTS and Old skill assessment and I got invitation to apply for visa.

On the other hand before I receive invitation , I already received New same Skill Assessment and new IELTS Result same level.

But new skills assessment and new IELTS was not updated in EOI but I obtained both before invitation date.

Can I apply visa .
Please help.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

617900 said:


> Hi Guy ,
> Can someone please help here is the situation.
> My EOI has Old IELTS and Old skill assessment and I got invitation to apply for visa.
> 
> ...


No worries 
As long as you had a valid Skills assessment and english score, you are safe
Give the updated details in the Immiaccount 
Cheers


----------



## 617900 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> No worries
> As long as you had a valid Skills assessment and english score, you are safe
> Give the updated details in the Immiaccount
> Cheers


Hi ,
Thanks for your kind reply.
Can you please check this and reply please.

My old IELTS and Old Assessment that was enter in my EOI that both were expired before invitation received.

But on the other hand, before I received invitation, I already have received a new valid same skill Assessment and new valid IELTS at same level of competency.

But my worry is EOI had expired assessment and IELTS details enter and new IELTS and Assessment was not updated in EOI although both I received before invitation date 

So do you think I will be ok.
Please reply.
Thanks
Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

617900 said:


> Hi ,
> Thanks for your kind reply.
> Can you please check this and reply please.
> 
> ...


I would not be worried in similar circumstances 
You can consult a Mara agent, if you have any doubts 
Cheers


----------



## 617900 (5 mo ago)

NB said:


> I would not be worried in similar circumstances
> You can consult a Mara agent, if you have any doubts
> Cheers


Hi Bro,
Once again thanks for your kind reply.
So it mean I can apply for visa and I have just to attach new IELTS and Assessment in immiaccount. application and it will be ok.

Thanks bro.
Regards,


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

617900 said:


> Hi Bro,
> Once again thanks for your kind reply.
> So it mean I can apply for visa and I have just to attach new IELTS and Assessment in immiaccount. application and it will be ok.
> 
> ...


That’s what I would do
You can take your decision or consult a Mara agent 
Cheers


----------

